# HELP! broke VHF antenna



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Yesterday while running the boat in the bay I hear a strange noise and look up

to my t-top and see my antenna flopping around  It broke right at

the base right above where it fits into the mount. Antenna is less than a year

old and has never hit any bridges or trees! Any one ever have this happen, or 

do you think this is repairable.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Its not damaged much. Push it back down the wire should go back up into the top. Then fiberglass the seperation backbtogether or squeeze somecaulking down both openings, put them together and then fiberglass around the break. I'll bet it's a shakespear antenna. Next time get a digital. If the wire isn't broken it should work. Good luck with repair.


----------

